

Boomers spend the most on tech - bootload
http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=146391

======
devmonk
That's because:

* Boomers are _old_ and have grown their fortune enough to spend some of it.

* Younger people have to worry about kids going to college and an unstable economy. You think we'd be spending right now? Fat chance.

